# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - May 2011



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2011)

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://www.shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6671:canadian-invaders-tank-destroyed-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Canadian invaders tank destroyed in Boldak</a>*
Tuesday, 26 April 2011 13:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi 


> * KANDAHAR, Apr. 26 – Recent reports from Boldak district indicate that a Canadian invaders tank was destroyed by a land mine, killing and wounding all inside in Nawa area. Enemy helicopters arrived to airlift the dead and wounded however the tank is on fire and still lying at the blast scene.*


*<a href="http://www.shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=6953:canadian-tank-obliterated-by-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Canadian tank obliterated by land mine </a>* 
Tuesday, 03 May 2011 18:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


> * KANDAHAR, May. 03 – In Boldak’s Loe Karez area, a land mine obliterated a Canadian invaders tank, killing and wounding all inside at around 10:00 am.*


* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7216:canadian-tank-hits-ied-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Canadian tank hits IED in Boldak </a>* 
Wednesday, 11 May 2011 02:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


> * KANDAHAR, May. 10 – A tank belonging to Canadian invaders hot and was destroyed by an IED at 06:00 pm local time, killing all 4 invaders inside in Nawa area of Boldak district.*


<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7181:48-hour-kandahar-operation-a-complete-report&amp;catid=7:interview&amp;Itemid=17"> 48 hour Kandahar operation, a complete report</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 May 2011 13:03 Habib Mujahid

An operation carried out by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Kandahar city on Saturday, where various enemy military bases and centers were targeted, came to an end on Monday afternoon as per plan.

First day

Last Saturday at around 01:00 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, as part of their spring offensive (Badar operation) commenced their assault on key enemy military centers in Kandahar city. Some of the main and important targets included the Governor house, Intelligence headquarters, a military base by the name of Jandarma and Municipality, which were brought under fire at the same time by Islamic Emirate’s Martyrdom Seeking Mujahideen utilizing various methods. Mujahideen also carried out controlled bomb blasts, hand grenade and armed attacks on other enemy military installations and patrols.

These pre-emptive strikes on enemy facilities in the heart of Kandahar city were very effective as the fighting unfolded early afternoon and lasted till late night time with great ferocity. The city’s foreign and internal security forces lost morale and failed to respond to these audacious attacks. The accumulation of Mujahideen military operation for the first day included more than 112 foreign and internal security personnel killed and wounded as well as nearly 21 enemy vehicles destroyed and damaged while the enemy could only manage to prove their presence through their use of helicopters which hovered at a high altitude. Kandahar’s governor Weesa, head of intelligence General Naeem Momin, head of border police forces Abdul Razziq and other governmental officials cut off all communications and failed to address any news agencies except once, when the governor rejected a rumor of his death through a short telephone call from an underground bunker.

Second day

Mujahideen carried on with their attacks throughout Sunday on Municipality and the Intelligence headquarters. A hotel opposite to the intelligence headquarters was hit by enemy helicopters multiple time as it patrolled the skies all day. At afternoon time, at least 10 US-NATO invaders were killed and wounded when a Mujahid carried out a Martyrdom attack on their gathering close to the intelligence headquarters. The attack on Jandarma once again heated up on Sunday as Mujahideen attacked enemy reinforcements which arrived at the area. Like the previous day, the enemy forces in various areas like near Eidgah, Ahmad Shah Baba Darwaza, Hazratji Baba, Madad Chawk, Shkarpur Darwaza and Dand roundabout were targeted by Mujahideen through ambushes and IED attacks, the sounds of which could be heard all over the city and according to plan, the operation was brought to an end nearly 48 hours later on Monday afternoon. More than 17 security personnel were killed and wounded in Jandarma besides many vehicle destroyed during the second day of the operation.

Details about the operation

The nearly 2 day and night operation in Kandahar city was considered as the most spectacular and successful operation even by the local and international media. This operation took place at a time when the enemy security forces bragged about their preparedness a couple of days earlier. The mentioned operation put a dent in the face of foreign forces and their internal puppets claims and their status was brought to naught in the eyes of the world.

Mujahideen challenged the international invading and internal forces for 48 hours and showed a spectacle to its countrymen and the world about the enemy’s feebleness and lagging morale. The citizens of Kandahar city also saw how the governor and other officials including military generals were only concerned about themselves or about fleeing. If on the one hand the enemy suffered great losses in this operation, on the other hand it proved the fallacy of the enemy claims about breaking the force of Mujahideen in Kandahar city. It must also be mentioned that the Mujahid citizens of Kandahar city were standing shoulder to shoulder with Mujahideen and employed different tactics to attack the enemy.

As a policy of war, the enemy once again deployed their media machine and banned all free journalists on reporting the truth while at the same time lied about civilian casualties caused by Mujahideen. It should be mentioned that only governmental facilities were targeted by Mujahideen in their operation hence no civilians were harmed. The enemy also talked about civilian casualties being reported from Mirwaise hospital, which rejected these statements by contacting Alemarah website and said that they were never even reached by the government or international forces for comments.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7231olice-officer-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police officer shot dead in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 May 2011 18:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 11 – At 11:00 am this morning, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead a police officer and seized his pistol in Herat Darwaza area located in the heart of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7213uppet-officer-along-with-5-gunmen-killed-by-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet officer along with 5 gunmen killed by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 May 2011 23:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 10 – Reports from Shurawak district say that a border police vehicle was obliterated by a roadside bomb late yesterday afternoon near the district center, killing and officer and 5 of his gunmen onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7228:nawbahar-district-headquarters-hit-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Nawbahar district headquarters hit by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 May 2011 18:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 11 – Nawbahar district headquarters was hit by 2 missiles fired by Mujahideen as art of ‘Badar’ operation at around 02:00 pm yesterday but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7232:the-martyrdom-of-sheikh-osama-will-not-benefit-america&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Martyrdom of Sheikh Osama Will not Benefit America.</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 11 May 2011 20:03

The Americans are claiming that their special forces martyred Sheik Osama bin Laden, the founder and leader of Al-qaeda in Pakistan on May 2.They say that they placed his body in the sea after taking custody of it during the raid.

Americans and other countries that have been waging a crusade against the Islamic Ummah for the past decade and are partners in the occupation of the Islamic lands of Afghanistan and Iraq, once again showed their enmity and spite against Islam by martyring Sheikh Osama and expressing jubilation over his demise. They called his martyrdom a landmark victory of their crusade.

No doubt, Sheikh Osama was a skyscraper of bravery, a dedicated supporter of the Islamic Ummah and a sword of magnanimity of Muslims against the invading unbelievers. He spent a great part of his life for the defense of the Islamic Ummah, striving to deliver the Muslims lands from the claws of the infidels and gain freedom. He offered unprecedented sacrifices in this cause. He and his steadfast Mujahideen and colleagues struggled tirelessly in the way of independence of the first Qibla of the Muslims ( the Baitul Moqadas), Palestine, Afghanistan, Iraq and other Islamic lands which are occupied by the invading infidels. This is to mention a few of the services he rendered in the way of Islam and Jihad. He laid foundation of strongholds of the invincible struggle and Jihad and continued with the task of rearing, training, enlighterening and equipping Mujahideen. The Islamic Ummah will neither forget the struggle of this great Mujahid nor his unwavering stance against falsehood and arrogance in the way of realization of truth.

The invading Americans and coalition of the crusade should not think that their wicked war against the Islamic Ummah will triumph or weakness will permeate the ranks of Jihad of the Muslims. They should know that, throughout the history, the proud leaders of the Islamic Ummah have left behind a sacred and honorable legacy of Jihadic thoughts and determination to the emerging generations of the Ummah that they will not falter as a result of martyrdom, removal and nomination of personalities.

As long as the invading infidels are bent on continuing their colonialist ambitions against the Islamic Ummah, until then, every committed son of the Ummah who has wake conscience and feeling will keep on protecting the Islamic values and sovereignty. Therefore, the martyrdom of Sheikh Osama will not benefit the Americans.

The Americans and their puppets should know from the spirit and tenacity of the operations launched by the Mujahideen in Afghanistan under the name of Badre, which are now in full swing all over the country, particularly, they should know from the steadfastness and persistence of the three-days long operations in the provincial center of Kandahar and adjacent localities, that how superior morale the Mujahideen are having. By now they must have understood that the martyrdom of Sheik Osama has no impact on the Jihadic determination of Mujahideen.

The Afghans will not forget the sacrifices and struggle of Sheikh Osama, this great patron of Islam, who fought shoulder to shoulder with the Afghans against the former Soviet Union as well as his services in terms of equipping Mujahideen and sponsoring families of the martyrs.

To end, we strongly believe that the Almighty Allah will open up a vista of light for the Islamic Ummah through the blessings of the pure and sacred blood of Sheikh Osama and other thousands of martyrs.

Afghanistan and all Islamic countries now under occupation of the infidels will find emancipation and an Islamic reign will usher in, if God willing.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7182:remarks-of-the-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-baseless-claim-of-presence-of-children-in-the-ranks-of-mujahideen&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate Regarding the Baseless Claim of Presence of Children in the Ranks of Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 10 May 2011 13:03

As in the past, the propaganda outfits of the enemy claim now time and again that the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan use children and adolescents in their Jihadic operations. They also claim that there are a great number of children in the ranks of the Mujahideen. We would like to make it clear for all that the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has strictly banned participation of adolescents in Jihadic operations as per its policy. The 12th article of the Book of Conduct of Mujahideen, gives Mujahideen the following guidance in this regard:

“Article 29: The teenagers (boys with no beards) are legally banned to stay in hostels and military centers with Mujahideen.”

Abiding by the instructions of the Books of Conduct in their dispensation of Jihadic activities, the Mujahideen have strictly seen to the implementation of the articles of the Book of Conduct of Mujahideen, by not allowing youngsters to join their ranks. Despite these realities, if the enemy is still bent on circulating futile claims or some propaganda outfits continue harping on the same issue, then it can be said, it is only their propaganda stunt. It is a matter of irony that nothing is said about the Kabul Puppet Regime regarding this issue while almost half of their security personnel comprise of adolescents. According to an estimate, 45% of police, public security units and private security companies personnel consist of either children or adolescents. These children have joined the ranks of the enemy on the enemy’s luring, taking advantage of their ignorance and lack of knowledge. They have never joined the ranks out of any rationale motive.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on human rights organizations to pay attention to this issue and prevent the enemy from using the adolescents of the Afghan nation for furthering their unlawful goals.

Qari Mohammad Yousaf Ahmadi
Spokesman,
Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141050UTC May 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7241uppet-police-attacked-in-district-bazaar-motorcycle-seized&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet police attacked in district bazaar, motorcycle seized</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 May 2011 01:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 11 – Earlier today, a police motorbike was seized while the cowardly puppets managed to escape in Panjwaee district bazaar when Mujahideen attacked a police patrol.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7244uppet-contractor-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet contractor gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 May 2011 01:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 11 – Shafiq, a puppet contractor working for the American invaders was gunned dwon and killed in front of Yarana Bazaar of Kandahar city at 07:00 pm local time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7245:ana-officer-surrenders-to-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA officer surrenders to Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 May 2011 01:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 11 – Mujahideen officials from Panjwaee district state that an ANA officer and a resident of this provinces Shahwalikot district surrendered along with his weapon to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate this morning in Spirwan area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7297olice-commander-dies-in-hospital&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander dies in hospital</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 May 2011 01:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 12 – Haji Abdul Qayum, a local police commander in Arghandab’s Khasro area lost his life in a military hospital today from wounds sustained from a Mujahideen attack a couple of days earlier</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7301:kandahar-airfield-rocked-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield rocked by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 May 2011 15:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 13 – 8 missiles fired by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate as part of operation ‘Badar’ slammed into Kandahar airfield, considered as one of the enemy’s biggest military base in the country last night. Medical ambulances were seen rushing to the explosion scenes however the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7302uppet-commander-and-3-gunmen-killed-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander and 3 gunmen killed in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 May 2011 15:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 13 – Malik, the commander of Yousuf prison and 3 of his gunmen were killed near Ma’ruf district center in an armed Mujahideen attack at around dusk time yesterday. Mujahideen also seized 2 motorbikes and 4 Kalashnikovs after the successful ambush.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7303:american-patrol-attacked-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American patrol attacked in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 May 2011 15:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 13 – US invaders suffered fatal losses yesterday when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol in Khwaja Manda area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7258:bomb-near-qalat-city-takes-out-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb near Qalat city takes out invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 12 May 2011 14:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 12 – US medical helicopters arrived at the scene of a bomb blast which destroyed a US tank, killing all 5 invaders inside near Qalat city while travelling on the main Kabul-Kandahar highway at around 08:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7319:4-ana-killed-in-mujahideen-attack-on-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 ANA killed in Mujahideen attack on patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 13 May 2011 23:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 13 – At 10:00 am this morning, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Qayyum Kala area located near Shahjoe district center ambushed an ANA foot patrol as a result 4 puppets were killed.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7335:7-puppets-killed-in-attack-on-check-post&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 puppets killed in attack on check post</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 May 2011 16:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – At least 7 puppet police lost their lives while several others were badly wounded last night when Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on their check post (by the name of Shahrah) located on the Kabul-Kandahar main highway near Qalat city. Reports say that the area was heavily bombed by the enemy during the attack from which 2 Mujahideen embraced Martyrdom (may Allah grant them the highest ranks in Jannah).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7336:missiles-slam-into-qalat-air-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles slam into Qalat air base</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 May 2011 16:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – Several missiles fired by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at 08:0 pm last night as part of ‘Badar’ operation slammed into the invaders air base located near Qalat city, causing the enemy deadly damages and casualties, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7339:mujahideen-carry-out-armed-attack-on-puppets-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen carry out armed attack on puppets, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 May 2011 16:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Bawkala area near Seyuri district center carried out an armed attack on road security puppets, destroying one of their vehicles as well as killing and wounding 4 minions onboard at 07:00 am local time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7340:invaders-base-in-nawbahar-comes-under-heavy-arms-fire&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders base in Nawbahar comes under heavy arms fire</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 May 2011 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – A joint military base of ISAF invaders and their puppets located near Nawbahar district center was rocked by 3 missiles at 05:00 pm yesterday but the exact damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7344:mujahideen-in-shahjoe-gun-down-2-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Shahjoe gun down 2 police</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 May 2011 16:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – Mujahideen in Shahjoe bazaar gunned down and killed 2 puppet police a few moments earlier (11:00 am), seizing their weapons and equipment before safely leaving the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7345:joint-enemy-base-near-qalat-city-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy base near Qalat city comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 14 May 2011 16:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – At dawn time this morning, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate amid operation ‘Badar’ carried out an attack on a joint base of ISAF invaders and their puppets using heavy and light weapons. Mujahideen say that the enemy barracks inside the base, which is located near Qalat city were struck by heavy arms fire, causing the enemy deadly casualties and damages. Locals from the area add that medical helicopters also arrived at the base to airlift the dead and wounded, the numbers of which are not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
161010UTC May 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7410:canadian-tank-obliterated-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadian tank obliterated in Boldak</a> *(<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/55524352/Canadian-tank-obliterated-in-Boldak">Screen capture at non-terrorist site</a>)


> *Monday, 16 May 2011 01:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, May. 15 – A roadside bomb in Boldak’s Jaghwar Manda area ripped through a Canadian invaders patrol tank, killing 2 invaders inside and wounding 1 other early this morning.*


* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7421:chinook-helicopter-shot-down-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Chinook helicopter shot down in Panjwaee</a> *(<a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/55524534/Chinook-helicopter-shot-down-in-Panjwaee">Screen capture at non-terrorist site</a>)
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 13:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – Fresh reports arriving from Panjwaee district state that a US Chinook helicopter flying at a low altitude over Mooshan area was shot down by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate amid operation ‘Badar’ at around 05:30 am this morning. Mujahideen add that the helicopter crashed in the mentioned area, the wreckage of which was on fire and lying at the crash scene. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7422:7-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 invaders killed and wounded in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 13:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – A firefight broke out yesterday afternoon in Zhiri Nalgham area after Mujahideen attacked US invaders while trying to conduct an operation as a result 7 invaders were killed and wounded. Locals from the area add that the American terrorists blindly bombed the surrounding area in retaliation from which a civilian was martyred a 2 others seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7409:ied-explosion-claims-2-invaders-lives-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED explosion claims 2 invaders lives, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 01:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 15 – 2 American terrorists were killed and another seriously wounded in Zhiri’s Sanzari area when an IED detonated on their foot patrol late afternoon time. A similar blast yesterday also took out a US tank in the mentioned area but the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7406:commander-and-2-gunmen-killed-in-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander and 2 gunmen killed in armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 00:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 15 – Gul Ahmad Khan, a puppet police commander and 2 of his gunmen were killed at 12:00 pm today after their vehicle drove into a Mujahideen ambush set up in Kharjoe area near Qalat city (provincial capital).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7371:2-enemy-armored-motorbikes-destroyed-in-attack-on-military-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy armored motorbikes destroyed in attack on military convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 15 May 2011 02:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 14 – At least 4 puppets ANA were killed and wounded besides 2 of their armored 4 wheel motorbikes destroyed at 01:00 pm local time when Mujahideen attacked their military convoy while passing through Shomolzo’s Shawalo area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171010UTC May 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7421:chinook-helicopter-shot-down-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Chinook helicopter shot down in Panjwaee</a>* (<a href="http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100863/post-1045248.html#msg1045248">PDF at non-terrorist site</a>)


> *Monday, 16 May 2011 13:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, May. 16 – Fresh reports arriving from Panjwaee district state that a Canadian invaders Chinook helicopter flying at a low altitude over Mooshan area was shot down by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate amid operation ‘Badar’ at around 05:30 am this morning. Mujahideen add that the helicopter crashed in the mentioned area, the wreckage of which was on fire and lying at the crash scene. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded however their numbers are not known.*


* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7422:7-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 invaders killed and wounded in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 13:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – A firefight broke out yesterday afternoon in Zhiri Nalgham area after Mujahideen attacked US invaders while trying to conduct an operation as a result 7 invaders were killed and wounded. Locals from the area add that the American terrorists blindly bombed the surrounding area in retaliation from which a civilian was martyred a 2 others seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7437:6-joint-enemy-killed-and-wounded-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 joint enemy killed and wounded in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 00:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – At 08:00 am this morning, American invaders and their puppets tried to carry out a joint operation in Zhiri’s Nalgham area when Mujahideen attacked them, killing and wounding around 8 joint enemy personnel.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7439:us-tank-blown-apart-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 00:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – A US tank was blown apart at 01:00 pm local time today in Panjwaee district’s Mooshan area, instantly killing all 4 terrorists inside including their puppet translator. It should be mentioned that a Canadian invaders helicopter was also brought down in the mentioned area early this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7446:2-puppet-police-shot-dead-while-swimming&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 puppet police shot dead while swimming</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 01:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – Mujahideen from Panjwaee district say that they seized the weapons and equipment of 2 puppet police after shooting them dead while they were having a swim in river in Zangawat area at 02:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7445:roadside-bomb-in-boldak-rips-trough-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb in Boldak rips trough US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 01:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – A roadside bomb last night in Boldak’s Nawe area ripped through a US tank, killing and wounding all invaders onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7447:another-american-tank-destroyed-in-mooshan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another American tank destroyed in Mooshan</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 01:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 16 – An American tank was destroyed in Mooshan area of Panjwaee district later today at around 03:00 pm, killing and wounding all inside. This makes this the second tank being destroyed today in the mentioned area after another tank was destroyed similarly earlier in the day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7462olice-hit-in-kandahar-city-bombing&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police hit in Kandahar city bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 17:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 17 – At least 2 police minions were killed and another fatally wounded at 09:00 am this morning in bombing close to Sarpoza prison in Mir Bazaar area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7466:anti-tank-mine-tears-through-us-tank-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Anti-tank mine tears through US tank in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 17:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 17 – A US tank was destroyed on Sanzari’s old road near Zhiri district center early earlier today at 10:00 am however the exact number of killed and wounded invaders is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7411:roadside-bombs-take-out-2-border-police-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bombs take out 2 border police vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 01:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 15 – 2 border police vehilces were destroyed in IED attacks yesterday afternoon in Shurawak’s Malk Ghra area, killing and wounding all minions onboard however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7467:joint-enemy-patrol-ambushed-in-shahr-e-safa&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy patrol ambushed in Shahr-e-Safa</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 17:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 17 – Mujahideen waylaid a joint enemy military patrol as part of ‘Badar’ operation last night during which 4 enemy vehicles were badly damages by Mujahideen fire but the number of enemy casualties is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7434:3-vehilces-destroyed-8-puppets-killed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 vehilces destroyed, 8 puppets killed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 16 May 2011 20:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 16 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked an ANA military convoy at 01:00 pm yesterdat as it passing on the main Kabul-Kandahar highway through Shahjoe district during which 2 enemy military and 1 corolla vehicles were destroyed besides 8 minions killed and 5 others wounded. Reports say that mortar rounds were fired from a nearby police check post at the surrounding areas after the firefight from which a Mujahid was Martyred (may Allah accept his sacrifice) and 2 others injured.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180035UTC May 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7492:land-mine-in-boldak-obliterates-canadian-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine in Boldak obliterates Canadian invaders tank</a> *- <a href="http://scr.bi/lj7vUZ">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
Tuesday, 17 May 2011 22:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


> *KANDAHAR, May. 17 – Reports from Boldak district’s Dona area say that a Canadin invaders tanak was obliterated this morning at 08:00 am when a land mine ripped through it as the invaders military convoy was passing through the mentioned area.*


* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7491:blast-hits-puppets-vehicle-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits puppets vehicle in Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 22:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 17 – At least 3 puppet border police were killed and another 2 fatally wounded at 12:00 pm today after their vehicle hit a land mine n Boldak’s Matgazo Karez area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7489:famous-local-police-commander-surrenders-to-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Famous local police commander surrenders to Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 17 May 2011 22:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May. 17 – The head commander of all local police in Shali Nawa area of Khas Uruzgan district Abdul Razziq surrendered to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate along with 8 of his body guards last night. Mujahideen say that the commander also gave up 10 heavy and light weapons as well as military equipment. The commander has been given full security of life and property according to Islamic Emirate’s Code of Conduct book.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7496:romanian-tank-destroyed-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Romanian tank destroyed in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 May 2011 00:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 17 – A Romanian invaders tank was blown apart at 10:30 am this morning, killing and wounding all inside in Spino Khnono area near Shomolzo district center.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191005UTC May 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7564:3-security-check-posts-overrun-10-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 security check posts overrun, 10 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 12:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 19 – As part of operation ‘Badar’, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Mizani district overran 3 enemy security check posts in Takeer area in a 2 hour assault which began at 09:00 pm last night. 10 puppets were killed, several wounded and 2 vehicles destroyed in the successful attack however 2 Mujahideen also embraced Martyrdom (may Allah grant them the highest ranks in Jannah) with 2 others sustaining minor injuries.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7524:us-invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-while-raiding-6-mujahideen-martyred&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer fatal losses while raiding, 6 Mujahideen Martyred</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 00:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 18 – Reports from Nawbahar district say that Mujahideen put up fierce resistance till morning time, causing US invaders fatal losses and casualties when the invaders carried out a raid on Zareen Khelo village last night. Reports add that 6 Mujahideen and 2 civilians were also Martyred (may Allah accept them) in the raid.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7525:roadside-bomb-rips-through-enemy-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb rips through enemy vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 00:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 18 – A police Surf 4WD vehicle was destroyed by a roadside bomb which hit the puppets military convoy passing on Kandahar-Herat main highway through Shahr-e-Safa district at 05:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7528:2-vehilces-destroyed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 vehicles destroyed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 00:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 18 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate waylaid a NATO logistical convoy at 10:00 am this morning during which 2 security vehicles were destroyed by RPG fire, killing and wounding all 8 puppets onboard Hazartak area of Nawbahar district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7530:landmine-blows-up-police-vehicle-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine blows up police vehicle in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 00:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 18 – At 11:00 am local time, a land mine blew up a border police vehicle in Shomolzo’s Darwazagi area, killing and wounding all minions inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7554:landmine-near-qalat-city-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Landmine near Qalat city destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 11:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 19 – A US tank going to a nearby outpost near Qalat city was struck by a landmine at 05:00 am local time, killing all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7557:2-vehicles-destroyed-in-attack-on-police-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 vehicles destroyed in attack on police convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 12:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 19 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a police military convoy amid operation ‘Badar’ in Mirakhor Band area of Shinki district at 08:00 am this morning. 2 enemy vehicles were destroyed by RPG fire, the wreckages of which are still lying at the scene, killing and wounding all 9 minions inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7566:joint-enemy-base-attacked-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy base attacked in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 13:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZBAUL, May. 19 – Mujahideen using heavy and light weapons carried out an attack on a joint enemy base in Arghandab district yesterday afternoon, causing the enemy deadly casualties and damages, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7575:2-fuel-tanks-eliminated-in-qalat&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 fuel tanks eliminated in Qalat</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 14:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 19 – A NATO logistical convoy travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway through Kharwar area near Qalat city was attacked by Mujahideen, destroying 2 fuel tankers at 10:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7547:remarks-of-the-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-fresh-rumors-of-the-western-media&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks of the Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate Regarding the Fresh Rumors of the Western Media.</a>* - <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/05/18/new-statement-from-zabihullah-mujahid-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-remarks-regarding-the-fresh-rumors-of-the-western-media/"> Full text at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 00:52

Yesterday, some Dailies which are the mouthpiece of the Western Colonialism and other media outlets that toe their line, once again, circulated a baseless rumors, following their other futile propaganda campaigns and tried to create suspicions about the policy of the Islamic Emirate. They claimed that representatives of the Islamic Emirate are engaged in direct talks with the Americans and are seeking to have an office opened in a given country.

We would like to say in clear words that the report of negotiation with the invaders or direct contact with them are mere futile rumors. Similarly, the allegation that Taliban want to open office in a certain country is not true. We have not asked for the opening of office in any country including Qatar. More than half of the country is under our control and we have active presence there. This is our permanent address which is evenly well known both to friends and enemies. None can deny our presence there nor we are people who lack address and country. The American invaders repeatedly spread rumors of negotiation without any proof instead of focusing on the essential and rationale solution of the issue. This portrays their weakness and is a sign of their uncertain policy. It seems, they are facing defeat in the war of Afghanistan and are confused and on the verge of losing the battle field. Moreover, they have entirely lost their patience versus the unprecedented sacrifices of the Afghan nation. This is why they catch at a straw like a drowning man and are trying to boost the morale of their defeated and fleeing Allies by resorting to rumors.

We want to say that the current struggle and jihad of our Muslim and Mujahid nation is not aimed at obtaining government slots, mundane amenities and comfortable life but we have a lofty objective before us and that is a complete freedom of the country, independence and establishment of purely Islamic regime and prosperity of the people. This is the objective for which we are braving the Global Colonialism with our chests as shields. We have never been deterred by any danger in this way and will keep up the sacred Jihad and struggle by offering our blood until complete freedom of our country is attained, the current invaders like the former ones are forced to flee our country. Thus, we will prove to the world once more that none can turn our country into a colony, nor the invaders will reach their wicked goals through this misadventure.

Zabihullah Mujahid
Spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7523:badre-operations-precursor-of-establishment-of-islamic-regime-in-a-vast-part-of-the-country&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Badre Operations Precursor of Establishment of Islamic Regime in a Vast Part of the Country</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 18 May 2011 19:59

A Danish Daily, Information, in its recent report, has leaked some secret documents, indicating that the invading troops under the tutelage of America have, once more, resorted to the use of banned weapons in Afghanistan in the shape of white phosphorous, bombs and missiles. The sources maintain that despite the fact that the use of the afore-mentioned weapons is a crime on the basis of the international laws and principles , but notwithstanding that, the US-led invading forces have been using them time and again which have led to slaughter of numerous Afghan civilians. The Danish daily has revealed that American troops have used 20-50 white phosphorous missiles and bombs for the destruction of a single target. The prohibited weapons have been used in areas where the Danish troops are stationing.

Peter Vedel Kessing, a high-ranking official of the Danish Human Right Organization says such heinous actions are a clear brutality and violation against humanity. Ole Hoff Lund, the spokesperson of the Amnesty International told media that white phosphorous is a banned weapon which causes mass murder and tragedies and burns human body as soon as it comes in contact with the human flesh. He says, the users of these weapons must be punished and legally prosecuted.

The Americans and their invading Allies have been experimenting every kind of weapons and stratagems against the miserable Afghans for the last decade—any mean that they think may prove effective in the collective murder of the Afghans. Similarly, the American forces have used depleted uranium in Afghanistan, in addition to the phosphorous bombs. The lethal signs of these weapons can be seen in different parts of Afghanistan, like Agam in Nangar province, Bala Blouck, Fara province, Kandahar, Zabul Maidan Wardack, Kapissa and some parts of Kunar province.

The brutalities of the Americans invaders are not limited to the use of banned weapons only. On the one hand, they rain down heavy bombs on the Afghans; use the prohibited weapons against them; send the Afghans to the Bagram jail and other cells of the Black Water where they are tortured; target the miserable Afghans by firing rounds from tanks and guns-- even their tanks and armored vehicles run over vehicles of the common Afghans on main roads, but on the other hand, they have sent Killing Teams to Afghanistan to hunt people. They target common Afghans for sport and pleasure. As a hunter kills a game, they do so by killing the common Afghans. Thus they quench their thirst (for human blood).

Some Americans sources have disclosed documents that reveal how an American Killing Team killed an adolescent Afghan in the south of the country and took some parts of his body as souvenir. A few days ago, the crime-addicted American troops killed four children in Kunar and Nangarhar province, presumably, on the line of the Killing Team, a method which the Americans have unremittingly been perpetrating in Afghanistan. They shoot lives scenes and take the film to America and the West to show it to their religious and political leaders, boasting how they mercilessly killed a religiously-committed people and desecrated their dead bodies. But the Americans should know the Badre Operations have made a deep dent into the ranks of the Americans troops, taking a toll of 200 lives and injures only in one month.

The Mujahideen made their way into the fortified jail of Kandahar and yet following that, in another audacious act, entered the Kandahar city victoriously like heroes. This was in circumstances that thousands of American and foreign troops are stationing there in addition to various military contingents and units of the puppet Afghans troops sprawling the city.

At first, the Mujahideen took positions in sensitive and strategic points at the State installations, making short work of the invaders and their hirelings. We believe, the Mujahideen will, in the same vein, keep up their momentum to surround the invaders and their puppets in certain cities and provinces and expectedly, a vast part of the Afghan soil will see the light of the establishment of an Islamic regime. Surely, the Afghans, If God willing, will force the Americans to pay the price of their brutalities and crimes which they have been arrogantly and tyrannically carrying out in the past decade.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211000UTC May 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7652:6-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-ied-attack-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 invaders killed and wounded in IED attack, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 13:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 21 – At least 6 American invaders were killed and wounded when an IED hit their patrol in Zhiri’s Nalgham area yesterday afternoon, destroying a tank Mujahideen officials said, adding that the patrol was simultaneously attacked after the blast, causing further death and injuries to the invaders. Mujahideen add that they have been carrying out armed attacks nearly every day on a newly built US outpost, causing deadly damages and casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7644:blast-hits-enemy-forces-near-sarpoza-prison&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits enemy forces near Sarpoza prison</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 May 2011 19:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 20 – A roadside bomb in Mullah Sa’adat Ghwandi area near Kandahar main prison (Sarpoza) hit a foot patrol of joint US-Afghan enemy forces at 11:00 am today, leaving 2 enemy dead and 2 others fatally wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7649:zhiri-fighting-forces-us-invaders-to-flee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Zhiri fighting forces US invaders to flee</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 00:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZHIRI, May. 20 – Heavy armed attacks and 4 blasts hit caused those US invaders which had landed by helicopters in Zhiri’s Pashmool area 3 days earlier fatal casualties and forced them to flee the area this afternoon however 4 Mujahideen also embraced Martyrdom (may Allah accept them) while 2 others were injured in the clashes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7571:american-outpost-in-nalgham-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2&amp;utm_medium=twitter&amp;utm_term=alemarah+english&amp;utm_content=mostafa+umer&amp;utm_source=alemarah+english"> American outpost in Nalgham comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 19 May 2011 13:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 19 – US invaders suffered fatal losses when a number of mortar rounds landed inside their outpost in Zhiri’s Nalgham area late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7633:american-tank-blown-up-in-shahr-e-safa&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown up in Shahr-e-Safa</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 20 May 2011 16:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 20 – A US tank was blown up by an IED at 09:00 pm last night, killing and wounding all inside in Shahr-e-Safa district’s Jaldak area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7653:us-tank-obliterated-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 13:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – In Shomolzo’s Qala Rasheed area, a US tank was obliterated by a land mine, killing and wounding all invaders onboard at 07:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?view=article&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;id=7651:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-regarding-decision-by-kazakhstan-to-send-troops-to-afghanistan&amp;tmpl=component&amp;print=1&amp;layout=default&amp;page=&amp;option=com_content&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate Regarding Decision by Kazakhstan to Send Troops to Afghanistan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 11:54

After the visit of Grossman, an American official, to Kazakhstan, the Kazak parliament decided to send troops to Afghanistan in support of the American occupation. Visibly, it seems from the abrupt and impetuous decision of Kazakhstan that rulers of that country have shown impetuosity and hastiness in taking the decision.

They have focused on protection of American interests instead of taking into account the aspirations of their people and the regional interests.

Kazakhstan obtained its liberation and got an identity after the collapse of the former Soviet Union at the hands of the Afghan people. In a way, they ( must) remain obliged to the blessing of the Afghan Jihad and struggle. Still, if they have opted to take part in the war of the illegitimate occupation of Afghanistan, it will be their historical perfidy and an act of impetuosity politically. Meanwhile, we believe, the dispatch of a few hundred troops will not change the fate of the invaders who are already on their way to defeat. Nor they will turn the defeat into victory. However, this step on the part of Kazakhstan will leave a long-term negative impact on relations between Afghanistan and Kazakhstan and the region.

The Muslim people of Kazakhstan should stand against this wrong policy of their rulers and should not let their believing Muslim sons fight against their Muslims brethren from the bulwark of Jews and Christians.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan reminds the Kazak government and people to reconsider their decision. Obviously, in a time that the invading countries of the world are trying to find justification to flee Afghanistan and the European parliaments are demanding withdrawal of their troops, the Kazakhstan decision to enter the war will yield nothing except negative consequences.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
220950UTC May 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7682:commander-along-with-4-gunmen-killed-in-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander along with 4 gunmen killed in blast</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 16:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 22 – Border police commander Amin’s vehicle was blown apart by a land mine later yesterday afternoon, killing him along with 4 of his gunmen in Boldak’s Rabat area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7685:blast-kills-2-minions-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 2 minions in Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 16:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 22 – In Boldak’s Rabat area, a motorcycle of border police was obliterated at 07:00 am local time by an IED, killing both of the minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7692olice-vehicle-destroyed-in-boldak-5-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle destroyed in Boldak, 5 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 16:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 22 – As many as 2 border police died while 3 others were severely wounded near Khaki village of Boldak district when an IED ripped through their vehicle at 08:30 am today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7693:us-invaders-suffer-fatal-casualties-in-zhiri-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer fatal casualties in Zhiri clash</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 16:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 22 – US invaders suffered fatal casualties in Zhiri’s Nada area in a clash with Mujahideen which broke out at 10:00 am yesterday and lasted nearly all day.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7694:deadly-blast-in-zhiri-hits-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blast in Zhiri hits US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 16:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, May. 22 – A deadly IED explosion in Zhiri’s Nalgham area detonated on US invaders while carrying out an operation against Mujahideen, causing the invaders deadly casualties and losses, the extent of which is not known however some of their body parts are still lying around the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7649:zhiri-fighting-forces-us-invaders-to-flee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri fighting forces US invaders to flee</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 00:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZHIRI, May. 20 – Heavy armed attacks and 4 blasts hit caused those US invaders which had landed by helicopters in Zhiri’s Pashmool area 3 days earlier fatal casualties and forced them to flee the area this afternoon however 4 Mujahideen also embraced Martyrdom (may Allah accept them) while 2 others were injured in the clashes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7652:6-invaders-killed-and-wounded-in-ied-attack-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 invaders killed and wounded in IED attack, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 13:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 21 – At least 6 American invaders were killed and wounded when an IED hit their patrol in Zhiri’s Nalgham area yesterday afternoon, destroying a tank Mujahideen officials said, adding that the patrol was simultaneously attacked after the blast, causing further death and injuries to the invaders. Mujahideen add that they have been carrying out armed attacks nearly every day on a newly built US outpost, causing deadly damages and casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7659:deadly-explosion-destroys-police-vehicle-4-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2&amp;utm_medium=shahamat&amp;utm_source=shahamat-english.com"> Deadly explosion destroys police vehicle, 4 dead</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 21 – As many as 4 police minions lost their lives in Dand district’s Pazki area when their vehicle was blown to bits by a land mine at around 04:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7659:deadly-explosion-destroys-police-vehicle-4-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2&amp;utm_medium=shahamat&amp;utm_source=shahamat-english.com"> Deadly explosion destroys police vehicle, 4 dead</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 21 – As many as 4 police minions lost their lives in Dand district’s Pazki area when their vehicle was blown to bits by a land mine at around 04:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7661:3-police-killed-as-vehicle-destroyed-in-bombing&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 police killed as vehicle destroyed in bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 21 – At around 05:00 pm yesterday in Dand’s Pazki area, 3 police puppets including their commander were killed and 4 others seriously wounded in bombing which destroyed their vehicle.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7670:us-tank-destroyed-by-82mm-canon-round&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed by 82mm canon round</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 23:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 21 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Zhiri district say that the US tank, which the invaders used to park in Sarkili area to ambush Mujahideen everyday, was shot this afternoon by 82mm canon round, destroying the tank and killing all enemy personnel inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7691:8-ana-puppets-killed-and-wounded-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 ANA puppets killed and wounded in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 16:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May. 22 – An IED attack on ANA convoy in Chora’s Saryao area at 06:00 pm yesterday destroyed one vehicle as well as killing and wounding 8 puppets onboard officials said, adding that the cowardly puppets opened fire on nearby civilians, Martyring 2 women and a child (may Allah accept them).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7675:blast-hits-police-commander&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits police commander</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 11:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 22 – A police commander of a check post on the main Kabul-Kandahar highway in Nawrak area located near Qalat city and famous by the name of ‘Khurya’ was on his way to his check post when Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on him and 3 of his body guards but the commander’s fate is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7676:nato-logistical-vehicle-torched-in-shahr-e-safa&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical vehicle torched in Shahr-e-Safa</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 22 May 2011 11:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 22 – A NATO logistical vehicle was torched by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate during an attack on the invaders convoy at 12:00 pm yesterday in Shahr-e-Safa’s Hazartak area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7653:us-tank-obliterated-in-shomolzo&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 13:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – In Shomolzo’s Qala Rasheed area, a US tank was obliterated by a land mine, killing and wounding all invaders onboard at 07:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7660:2-special-force-vehicles-eliminated-as-convoy-hits-land-mines&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 special force vehicles eliminated as convoy hits land mines</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – A US Special Forces military convoy travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway through Matizo area near Qalat city was hit by land mines, eliminating 2 Land Cruiser 4WD vehicles and killing all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7662:american-terrorist-shot-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorist shot dead</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – An ebony skinned American terrorist who had come out of his outpost at 07:00 am local time was shot dead by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Shomolzo’s Qala Rasheed area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7663:5-civilians-detained-by-barbaric-invaders-during-raid&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 civilians detained by barbaric invaders during raid</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – 5 innocent civilians were detained and taken back to their bases by barbaric US invaders in Shomolzo’s Pie Khelo area after raided their homes last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7664owerful-shomolzo-explosion-kills-4-border-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful Shomolzo explosion kills 4 border police</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – A border police vehicle in Shomolzo’s Haji Ajab Khan Nawrhi area was obliterated by an IED at around 05:00 pm yesterday, killing all 4 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7665olice-vehicle-annihilated-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle annihilated near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 18:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – As many as 7 police minions lost their lives or were severely wounded when their vehicle was annihilated by an IED in Nawrak area located near Qalat city at 09:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7671:us-tank-blown-apart-by-anti-tank-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart by anti-tank mine</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 21 May 2011 23:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 21 – An anti-tank mine planted by Mujahideen on the main road to Shomolzo near Shinki district center tore through an American armored tank at 09:00 am this morning, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232210UTC May 11*   

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7763:mujahid-sniper-shoots-dead-ana-minion&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2&amp;utm_medium=shahamat&amp;utm_source=shahamat-english.com"> Mujahid sniper shoots dead ANA minion</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 24 May 2011 00:39 zabihullah mujahid
KANDAHAR, May. 23 – An ANA minion standing guard in front of his outpost in Khak-e-Safid’s Nangabad area was shot dead by a Mujahid sniper at 01:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7739:2-cowardly-police-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 cowardly police gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 May 2011 18:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 23 – 2 cowardly puppet police were gunned down and killed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate this afternoon near Mirwaise Hospital of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7754:us-tank-obliterated-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank obliterated in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 May 2011 20:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 23 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on a US tank, killing and wounding all invaders onboard near Shafa village of Dand district at 08:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7734:joint-enemy-patrol-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy patrol comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 May 2011 15:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 23 – A patrol of US invaders backed by their puppets came under an armed Mujahideen attack at 08:00 am yesterday in which 2 4 wheeled motorbikes were destroyed, killing 4 enemy personnel in Seyuri district’s Zarha Shor Khoni village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7738:american-outpost-hit-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American outpost hit by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 May 2011 18:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 23 – A US outpost near Qalat city was hit by 2 missiles at 08:30 am this morning but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7736:remarks-spokesman-of-islamic-emirate-regarding-the-baseless-claims-about-the-martyrdom-of-amir-ul-mu&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Remarks Spokesman of Islamic Emirate regarding the baseless claims about the Martyrdom of Amir ul Mumineen</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 23 May 2011 17:09

Claims and rumors were spread this morning by the Kabul stooge regime’s intelligence directorate, other officials and some media outlets that the esteemed Amir ul Mumineen was Martyred in Pakistan. We strongly reject these false claims of the enemy and we confidently encourage our fellow countrymen, Mujahideen and the rest of the Muslims not to believe these intelligence lies and false reports. All praise is due to Allah, the esteemed Amir ul Mumineen is alive and well and is leading the Mujahideen in all aspects while living safely with reliance on Allah and with the strong backing and support of his believing nation. The enemy, with these kinds of rumors is trying to halt the devastating waves of ‘Badar’ operation and is trying to create confusion amongst Mujahideen, countrymen and faithful Muslims. With these kinds of false claims, the enemy is trying to turn away the focus of Mujahideen from their Jihadic activities while at the same time trying to boost the morale of invading and its puppet internal forces but such futile attempts will never make them reach their miserly goals. They should realize that the struggle against them is from a proud nation with strong determination who will not be turned away from their goals with mere lies and false propaganda. Our nation is an intelligent nation, who is aware of the tricks and lies of the devious and cunning enemy. No one will be able to stand against or create obstacles in the way of this nation’s aspirations and goals. God willing.
<em>Spokesman of Islamic Emirate</em>
<em> Zabihullah Mujahid</em>
<em> 23/05/2011</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260200UTC May 11*  
<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7842:2-joint-enemy-vehicles-eliminated-in-arghasan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 joint enemy vehicles eliminated in Arghasan</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 17:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 25 – Mujahideen from Arghasan district’s Spini Gharhi area state that later yesterday, a US tank was obliterated by a land mine, instantly killing all 4 invaders inside and then a few moments later, a similar blast took out an ANA vehicle in which 4 puppets lost their lives while 3 others were seriously wounded. Another report from the district adds that at 06:00 pm yesterday, at least 3 puppet police were killed when an IED detonated on their foot patrol.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7828:1-puppet-killed-in-nakhoni-firefight&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 1 puppet killed in Nakhoni firefight</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 16:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 25 – A puppet police was killed along with 3 others wounded yesterday at around 05:00 pm when Mujahideen ambushed their patrol in Dand district’s Nakhoni area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7854olice-vehicle-hits-ied-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle hits IED in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 21:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 25 – An IED on the road near Mirawaise Hospital of Kandahar city ripped through a police vehicle at 07:00 am this morning, killing and wounding all 6 puppets inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7838:mujahideen-clash-with-invaders-in-khakrez&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen clash with invaders in Khakrez</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 17:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 25 – A 1-hour clash took place in Khakrez’s Baghk area between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and US invaders late yesterday afternoon however there are no confirmed reports about the number of enemy casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7827:mujahideen-in-nalgham-clash-with-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Nalgham clash with invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 16:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 25 – Reports from Zhiri’s Nalgham area say that late yesterday afternoon, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate clashed with US invaders, causing the enemy deadly casualties, the extent of which Is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7850:enemy-bases-in-shahjoe-come-under-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy bases in Shahjoe come under attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 19:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 25 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, using heavy and light weapons carried out attacks on Shahjoe district headquarters, police headquarters, Intelligence office and a joint US-Afghan military base on Monday night (May. 23), causing the enemy deadly casualties and losses, the exact extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7840:5-civilians-including-mullah-imam-apprehended-by-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 civilians including Mullah Imam apprehended by US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 17:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 25 – Reports from Qalat city say that barbaric US invaders raided the homes of locals in Kharjoe area late yesterday afternoon during which an Imam of a local mosque along with 4 other civilians were apprehended and taken back to their bases. Locals from the area say that all the arrested persons are civilians from this area and are in no way connected to the Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7858:deadly-blast-near-qalat-city-kills-2-minions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blast near Qalat city kills 2 minions</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 23:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 25 – 2 ANA minions lost their lives in an IED blast which hit their foot patrol at 03:00 pm local time in Nawrak area located near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7839:3-enemy-vehicles-destroyed-as-convoy-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 enemy vehicles destroyed as convoy comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 17:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 25 – At around 09:00 am this morning in Kakarhano China area near Qalat city, Mujahideen carried out an armed attack on a NATO logistical convoy, destroying 2 logistical and a security vehicle as well as killing 8 puppets.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7857:4-vehicles-destroyed-in-attack-on-nato-logistical-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 vehicles destroyed in attack on NATO logistical convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 25 May 2011 23:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 25 – A NATO logistical convoy was travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway through Shahr-e-Safa’s Jaldak area when Mujahideen attacked it, destroying 2 security and 2 logistical vehicles besides 7 puppets killed.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262350UTC May 11*   

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7871:car-bomb-blasts-claims-8-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Car bomb blasts claims 8 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 26 – A tractor tailor filled with heavy explosives material in Shurabak district’s Wali Shah Maghzi area detonated on American forces at 02:00 pm today when they arrived for investigation as a result 8 invaders lost their lives while several others were severely wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7867:enemy-tanker-torched-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy tanker torched in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 26 – At 01:00 pm yesterday, a NATO fuel tanker was torched by Mujahideen in an attack on the enemy logistical convoy in Noorzo’s Shahburj area, Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7873:us-outpost-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US outpost comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 26 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, using heavy and light weapons carried out a 2-hour assault on a US outpost located in Zhiri’s Raz Muhammad Khan village late yesterday afternoon time however the exact extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7875:enemy-convoy-attacked-5-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy convoy attacked, 5 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 26 – Reports from Shahr-e-Safa district say that a NATO logistical convoy was attacked by Mujahideen in Sangar Pul area while travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway, destroying 4 logistical and 1 security vehicles as well as killing 7 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280625UTC May 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7871:car-bomb-blasts-claims-8-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Car bomb blasts claims 8 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 26 – A tractor tailor filled with heavy explosives material in Shurabak district’s Wali Shah Maghzi area detonated on American forces at 02:00 pm today when they arrived for investigation as a result 8 invaders lost their lives while several others were severely wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7910:4-puppets-killed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 01:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 27 – A NATO logistical convoy was attacked by Mujahideen in Pashmool area of Zhiri district, killing 4 security minions and wounding several others. Another report from the district adds that a US patrol in Nalgham area came under attack yesterday afternoon but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7912:american-terrorist-shot-dead-by-sniper&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorist shot dead by sniper</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 01:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 27 – A Mujahid sniper shot dead an American terrorist in Zhiri’s Nalgham area late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7873:us-outpost-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US outpost comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 26 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, using heavy and light weapons carried out a 2-hour assault on a US outpost located in Zhiri’s Raz Muhammad Khan village late yesterday afternoon time however the exact extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7914:land-mines-kills-commander-and-4-gunmen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mines kills commander and 4 gunmen</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 01:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 27 – Commander Shin, a local police commander was fatally wounded while 4 of his gunmen lost their lives near Dehrawod district center in a land mine blast on their vehicle at 09:00 am local time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7913:nato-logistical-convoy-comes-under-armed-attack-3-vehicles-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy comes under armed attack, 3 vehicles eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 01:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 27 – A NATO logistical convoy was waylaid by Mujahideen at 03:00 pm yesterday, destroying 2 logistical and 1 security vehicles besides killing and wounding 9 puppets in Shahjoe’s Qayyum Kala area while travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7909:qalat-blast-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Qalat blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 01:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 27 – A US tank was destroyed by an IED 07:00 am yesterday morning, killing and wounding all inside in Katili area located near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7917:mujahideen-overrun-2-check-posts-in-shinki&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen overrun 2 check posts in Shinki</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 01:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 27 – 2 check posts of puppet road security located in Pshi Band area of Shinki district were overrun by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate last night, burning down the check posts however the number of enemy casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7875:enemy-convoy-attacked-5-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy convoy attacked, 5 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 27 May 2011 01:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 26 – Reports from Shahr-e-Safa district say that a NATO logistical convoy was attacked by Mujahideen in Sangar Pul area while travelling on Kabul-Kandahar main highway, destroying 4 logistical and 1 security vehicles as well as killing 7 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7919:negotiation-or-ploys-what-is-it&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> Negotiation or Ploys, What is it?</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 09:32

If empty words and hypes were ever to yield results as Washington and Kabul are trying to prove, then by now, the Islamic Emirate and the occupation forces would have reached a tangible outcome. However, when actions are opposite to words, then it becomes merely a deception game. The same is the case concerning negotiation the White House has been harping on so much.

Instead of following a pragmatic and sincere approach to solution of issues, the United State sets the highest example of hypocrisy of modern times by terrorizing nations under the name of eliminating terrorism, and occupying them in the name of emancipation.

Nowadays, we hear two hot topics : the negotiation between the Islamic Emirate and USA and the withdrawal of foreign troops from Afghanistan. But unfortunately, America wants to pave way for elimination of the current armed Jihad and resistance under the name of negotiation and further ensconce themselves in Afghanistan under the pretext of drawdown. These ploys can be read on the faces of the top brass of Pentagon, the rulers of the White House and their caressed surrogate Karzai. Contradiction of words and intention are clear from the tone of their rhetoric.

In the first place, one could question the presence of tens of thousands of foreign troops and sophisticated weapons in Afghanistan. Is it not irrational, that you invade my country, then you kill me and accuse me of being a terrorist, then impose your conditions on me, that if a I want to live in my land, I have to surrender to you and accept all your conditions. Still more to presume that I am free and live an honorable life as any free man.

It is the same scenario in Afghanistan, . The bully does not intend to leave but puts forward gestures of reconciliation with an aim to further loot the country and enslave you. This is the meaning of a” Just War”in the NeoCon dictionary.

If the United State is really serious in negotiation, it should adopt diplomatic solution of the Afghan issue as a policy not as a hype or a ploy. But first of all, there should be confidence-building measures before any negotiation. How is it possible, that on the one hand, American Special Forces kill innocent Afghans during night raids on wrong reports, thousands of best sons of the Afghans have been festering in the open and secret jails of America and, on the other hand, they put forward peace overtures. All partners of the coalition invading forces under the leadership of America, must initially accept, the current Afghan resistance as a genuine resistance force against the foreign occupation. Furthermore, the Afghans should have all the rights the UN Charter bestows on free people, including formation of a regime according to their will and aspirations and having an independent and sovereign country. Let be pragmatic. Biased and emotional approaches have landed America in quagmire of trillions of dollars of debt and hasty invasions. America has committed the most horrendous violations of human rights while it was supposed to protect them and be a standard-bearer of justice and fair play in the world. But the human rights violations committed by American troops in Abu Gharib , Guntanaomo and Bagram jails are some of the gruesome crimes that even Genghis of the yore has not perpetrated. If American wants to regain its image, it should reverse all its approaches that has put the world on fire.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282220UTC May 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7942:ied-blasts-in-panjwaee-claims-6-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blasts in Panjwaee claims 6 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 28 – 3 IED’s simultaneously detonated on US invaders foot patrol yesterday afternoon, claiming 3 invaders lives in Mooshan area of Panjwaee district. Mujahideen say that the limbs and body parts of 3 invaders are still lying at the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7920:mujahideen-kill-4-puppets-in-zangawat&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 4 puppets in Zangawat</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 28 – A police vehicle in Zangawat’s Khanano village, Panjwaee district drove into a Mujahideen ambush yesterday in which 4 puppets were killed, 2 Kalashnikov’s seized and other equipment seized.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7923:3-us-tank-shot-in-sanghisar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US tank shot in Sanghisar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 28 – 3 US tanks were left wrecked in Zhiri’s Sanghisar area when 82mm canon rounds destroyed them during a Mujahideen attack on the invaders while on their way to a nearby outpost. It is said that 12 invaders onboard the tanks were also killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7924:attack-on-enemy-convoy-in-sanghisar-3-vehicles-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Attack on enemy convoy in Sanghisar, 3 vehicles eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 28 – At least 13 puppet police were killed and wounded at around 02:00 pm yesterday when Mujahideen attacked their military convoy passing on the main road near Sanghisar area of Zhiri district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7949olice-patrol-ambushed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police patrol ambushed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 19:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 28 – A police patrol vehicle was ambushed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, killing and wounding 4 puppets in Dwayama Naiha area of Kandahar city at 10:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7950:us-bases-attacked-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US bases attacked in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 19:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 28 – Enemy medical helicopters arrived at 2 US bases to airlift the dead and wounded invaders after a half an hour attack was carried out by Mujahideen last night in Arghandab district’s Babaro area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7928:missiles-slam-into-terenkot-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles slam into Terenkot airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May. 28 – 7 missiles fired by Mujahideen at 01:00 am local time slammed into Terenkot airfield, causing a fire to break out but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7935:23-puppets-killed-and-wounded-10-vehicles-destroyed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 23 puppets killed and wounded, 10 vehicles destroyed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 28 – Reports from Shar-e-Safa district say that Mujahideen waylaid a NATO logistical convoy last night while travelling through Ishaqzi Manda area on Kabul-Kandahar main highway as a result 10 logistical and security vehicles were destroyed and 23 puppets killed and wounded, the corpses of some still lying at the scene. Reports add that a US re-enforcement convoy on their way to the scene was also ambushed by Mujahideen, causing further casualties to the enemy.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7940uppets-vehicle-destroyed-near-qalat-city-4-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppets vehicle destroyed near Qalat city, 4 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 28 – A police military convoy passing on the road through in Seyuri’s Khala area as struck by land mine at 09:00 am today, destroying 1 vehicle as well as killing all 5 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7952:mujahideen-attack-joint-enemy-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack joint enemy patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 19:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 28 – Reports from Nawbahar district say that a joint US-Afghan forces military patrol was attacked by Mujahideen in Jamiat area at 12:00 pm yesterday, forces the enemy to flee the area after taking on deadly casualties and losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7932:joint-enemy-outpost-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy outpost comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 28 – A joint US-Afghan outpost near Mizani district center came under Mujahideen attack at around 05:00 pm yesterday during which several missiles landed inside the base, causing deadly damages and casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7934:mine-explosion-kills-and-wounds-3-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine explosion kills and wounds 3 police</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 28 – A mine explosion in Seyuri’s Kochni Sharhi area on a police patrol killed and wounded 3 puppets including their commander at 07:00 am yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7939:anti-tank-mine-tears-through-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Anti-tank mine tears through US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 28 May 2011 17:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 28 – Mujahideen from Qalat city state that an anti-tank mine planted in Kakarhano China area tore through a US tank late yesterday afternoon, killing and wounding all invaders onboard.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300045UTC May 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7970:mujahideen-exchange-fire-with-invaders-in-zhiri-1-killed-by-ied&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen exchange fire with invaders in Zhiri, 1 killed by IED</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 29 May 2011 17:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 29 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate sxchanged fire with US invaders yesterday afternoon in Nalgham area of Zhiri district, causin th invaders deadly casualties, the exact numbers of which are not known. Mujahideen add that an IED attack also hit the invaders foot patrol in Siyah Choi area, killing 1 and fatally wounding 2 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7964:ied-attacks-take-out-2-enemy-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attacks take out 2 enemy vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 29 May 2011 17:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 29 – Reports from Boldak district’s Nawa area say that an ISAF invaders military convoy was struck by IED attacks late yesterday afternoon time, destroying a tank and a Mazda vehicle as well as killing and wounding all invaders onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7971:us-invaders-take-on-deadly-casualties-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders take on deadly casualties in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 29 May 2011 17:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 29 – In Zhiri’s Pashmool area, US invaders took on deadly casualties from armed Mujahideen attacks after landing by helicopters in the area to carry out and operation in the mentioned area yesterday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7966:3-police-killed-in-chora&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 police killed in Chora</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 29 May 2011 17:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May. 29 – At least 3 puppet police lost their lives while 3 others were wounded at around 08:00 pm last night when Mujahideen ambushed their foot patrol in Chora’s Ashizo area. Mujahideen officials add that a Mujahid was also martyred (may Allah grant him the highest ranks in Jannah) and 2 others wounded when the invaders bombed the area after taking on deadly casualties from armed attack while arriving for re-enforcement.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7969olice-check-post-in-terenkot-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post in Terenkot comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 29 May 2011 17:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May. 29 – A police check post located in Terenkot’s city’s Cah Ada area came under a Mujahideen armed attack last night, turning into a 1-hour battle in which 1 enemy soldier was killed and another wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
310955UTC May 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8055:mujahideen-killed-3-puppets-in-dand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2&amp;utm_medium=shahamat&amp;utm_source=shahamat-english.com"> Mujahideen killed 3 puppets in Dand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 08:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 31 – Mujahideen seized the weapons and equipment of 3 puppet police after killing them in an ambush at 07:00 am yesterday in Dand’s Chalghor area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8058ashmool-firefights-and-blasts-kill-and-wound-10-joint-enemy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Pashmool firefights and blasts kill and wound 10 joint enemy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 09:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 31 – Reports from Zhiri district say that Mujahideen clashed with US invaders and their puppets twice throughout yesterday in Pashmool area during which 3 mines also detonated on the enemy forces, killing and wounding 10 officials said, adding that 2 Mujahideen were also injured in the firefights.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8060:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-1-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked, 1 vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 09:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 31 – An ambush on a NATO logistical convoy on Kandahar-Heart main highway in Zhiri’s Sanzari area late yesterday afternoon destroyed 1 enemy fuel tanker, fatally wounding its driver.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8057:mujahideen-exchange-fire-with-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen exchange fire with police</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 09:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 31 – At 12:00 pm yesterday afternoon, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate exchanged fire with a police patrol after attacking it in Panjwaee district’s Sfirwan area. There are no reports abou the number of enemy casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8021uppet-translator-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet translator gunned down in Kandahar city</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 30 May 2011 21:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May. 30 – Muhammad Ashraf, a puppet translator working for the American terrorists was gunned down and killed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at 08:00 pm last night in Kabul Durahi’s Hadira area, Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8043:mujahid-in-uruzgan-kills-and-wounds-7-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahid in Uruzgan kills and wounds 7 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 30 May 2011 23:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, May 30 – A Mujahid from Khost province and dressed in a police uniform entered a US invaders base located in Terenkot city at 01:00 pm today before opening fire, killing and wounding 7 invaders after which he safely left the area and joined back with Mujahideen.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8059:american-helicopter-shot-down-in-daichopan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American helicopter shot down in Daichopan</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 09:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 31 – Mujahideen in Daichopan’s Shna area shot down an American invaders attack helicopter on Sunday night (May. 29), the wreckage of which is still lying at the crash scene. All invaders onboard the helicopter were killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8070:another-american-helicopter-brought-down-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another American helicopter brought down in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 14:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 31 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Balogh area of Arghandab district shot down and destroyed a US attack helicopter at around dusk time yesterday, the wreckage of which is still lying at the crash site. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=7997:enemy-base-in-daichopan-come-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy base in Daichopan come under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 30 May 2011 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 30 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Daichopan district carried out a 3 hour assault on a joint US-Afghan base located in Showi area at 09:00 pm last night after which enemy medical helicopters arrived to the base to airlift the dead and wounded soldiers whose exact numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8022:barbaric-invaders-detain-5-civilians-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Barbaric invaders detain 5 civilians in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 30 May 2011 21:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 30 – Reports from Shahjoe district say that US invaders carried out a raids on local peoples homes in Baghki and Daniki areasduring which 5 innocent civilians were detained besides money and other valuables stolen from their homes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8026olice-attacked-in-shahjoe-bazaar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police attacked in Shahjoe bazaar</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 30 May 2011 21:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May. 30 – A puppet police foot patrol came under an armed Mujahideen attack this morning in Shahjoe district bazaar, causing the enemy deadly casualties, the numbers of which are not known however 1 Mujahid was injured in the attack.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010020UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8098:invaders-tank-blown-apart-by-anti-tank-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tank blown apart by anti-tank mine</a>*


> *Tuesday, 31 May 2011 23:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, May 31 – Reports from Boldak district say that at 04:00 pm local time, a Canadian tank was blown apart in Loe Karez area by an anti-tank mine, killing and wounding all 5 invaders onboard.*


* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8083:commander-toofan-and-6-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander Toofan and 6 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 19:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 31 – A police commander by the name of Toofan along with 6 of his gunmen were killed in Arghasan district’s Spinai Gari area at 07:00 am this morning when their vehicle was blown apart by a land mine.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8097olice-commander-killed-in-maruf&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander killed in Ma’ruf</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 23:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, May 31 – Javid, a puppet police commander was gunned down and killed by Mujahideen in Ma’ruf district’s Dagi area at 11:00 am today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8082:enemy-fuel-taker-destroyed-in-attack-on-nato-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy fuel taker destroyed in attack on NATO convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 19:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 31 – A NATO fuel tanker caught fire and was destroyed when Mujahideen waylaid the enemy logistical convoy at 06:00 pm yesterday in Maghlizo area located near Qalat city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8088:daichopan-blast-blows-up-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Daichopan blast blows up police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 31 May 2011 19:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, May 31 – A police patrol vehicle travelling through Chino village of Daichopan district was blown up a land mine, instantly killing all puppets onboard at around 05:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

